# Light Tent Built



## oxx44

I finally have it done now, just working on settings on the camera and getting use to the new set up. 
Alot of variables go along with taking photos, never realized it before. 
Well here are some photos of the tent I made. Seems to work pretty good I do see a difference in quality now with the photos. I did post a few in the Show Off Your Pen section. They are untouched and I still have a long way to go.


----------



## Crickett

That's a great photo tent.  Did you keep track of the cost to build it, I'd be interested in knowing.


----------



## oxx44

Crickett said:


> Did you keep track of the cost to build it, I'd be interested in knowing.



Everything was from stuff lying around the house or scrap leftovers. The PVC was actually from outdoor dog bed/tents. But my Cooper destroyed one so I just recycled what I could. The lexan Sheets I have had for about 2 years and never used it. Came from a friend. I did buy the lighting though. $10 a fixture and 15 for a 4 pack of 23w daylight bulbs (Home Depot). So I did spend $50 on lighting.


----------



## rjwolfe3

That is very nice. Looks better then my commercial one I bought!


----------



## hanau

nice.
how big is it?


----------



## markgum

how heavy is it?  I'm guessing that it is used for pens or small items only???
thanks.


----------



## oxx44

hanau said:


> nice.
> how big is it?



It is 22" Cubed.



> how heavy is it? I'm guessing that it is used for pens or small items only???
> thanks.



It weighs about 4 pounds. I made it for the pens primarily, but I believe the wife will use it for small objects as well. She's the photographer in the family, only she is pretty anti-digital.


----------



## hanau

oxx44  could you post what the proper name for the light fixtures or where i can find them?

Also on the lights are the the energy saver fluorescent or incandescent bulbs?

I was at lowes they couldn't help me with the fixtures and ask about the bulbs the guy said they are over there on the first aisle.


----------



## MyKidsDad

hanau said:


> I was at lowes they couldn't help me with the fixtures and ask about the bulbs the guy said they are over there on the first aisle.


 
For the bulbs, Lowes and Home Depot both use color coded packaging to indicate the color temperature of the bulbs. Daylight bulbs have blue packaging or blue lettering on the package.

For the fixture, you are looking for something like this http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...gId=10051&cmRelshp=sim&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1


----------



## oxx44

hanau said:


> oxx44  could you post what the proper name for the light fixtures or where i can find them?
> 
> Also on the lights are the the energy saver fluorescent or incandescent bulbs?
> 
> I was at lowes they couldn't help me with the fixtures and ask about the bulbs the guy said they are over there on the first aisle.



As for the bulbs I still have the box so I took a pic for you.



> For the fixture, you are looking for something like this http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay?...llow&cId=PDIO1



You are absolutely correct. These are the exact fixtures I got from HD.

Hope this helps keep us posted.


----------



## Crickett

Thanks for all the information, it's appreciated.


----------



## hanau

Thanks Found them at lowes. Didn't pick them up yet. Going to have to get a box put together first.

How did you attach the fabric to the pvc pipes?


----------



## oxx44

hanau said:


> Thanks Found them at lowes. Didn't pick them up yet. Going to have to get a box put together first.
> 
> How did you attach the fabric to the pvc pipes?



its not fabric. I used plastic sheets (lexan). 
but my prototype had fabric. I just laid it over the pvc and stapled it to a heavy piece of wood. Gravity stretched it and held it in place.


----------



## ctubbs

I haven't yet built this, but it seems like it would be a big help in lighting our small projects.  It is a ring light using LEDs.  Here is the link;  
http://www.instructables.com/id/Build-ring-light-for-your-camera/
The old very expensive ring-lights provide a shadow-less environment with even lighting.

I agree, digital has never matched film in quality, and most probably never will just by the technologies involved.  Film has very high and random resolution where digital is all lined up in rows.  However, digital is still very handy.(New convert)
This is my first post so please just forgive my ignorance.


----------



## hanau

oxx44 said:


> hanau said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Found them at lowes. Didn't pick them up yet. Going to have to get a box put together first.
> 
> How did you attach the fabric to the pvc pipes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not fabric. I used plastic sheets (lexan).
> but my prototype had fabric. I just laid it over the pvc and stapled it to a heavy piece of wood. Gravity stretched it and held it in place.
Click to expand...


How thick was the lexan was you using?

Any closer pictures of the assembly?


----------



## oxx44

> How thick was the lexan was you using?
> 
> Any closer pictures of the assembly?



I am using 1/8 inch Lexan all around.
I hope these pics will help you more of what I did.
The top piece is NOT screwed in it is a tight fit between the PVC and the side lexan pieces that are screwed in. I left A high lip on the black lexan that is heated and bent in the middle and the front. The High lip is just for mounting the squeeze claps from the lights. The PVC works for the lights as-well, so Light placement possibilities are endless. I only curved the front lip cause I didn't want a straight edge there for me to hit while taking photos. No real purpose for this curve. 
I just used a heat gun to bend the lexan, ( I learned some patience on this one.) keep the gun moving and when the lexan is hot enough it will start to sag. Let gravity pull it down.

I hope this helps a bit. Let us know how you are making out. Gotta see some pic's when your done.


----------



## oxx44

Crickett said:


> Thanks for all the information, it's appreciated.



No Problem. The amount of things I have learned from people on this forum has been great. Saved me alot of head aches, I'm sure. 
If I can contribute any info or wisdom to help others I am sure glad I can help.


----------

